# New stuff for 2009



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is the first of the new props for 2009. Starting the mausolem front for the house this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My goodness, the HF folks are on a roll with new props the past couple of weeks!

I think my favorite of these is the skulls on a chain. It would make a lovely bell pull for an ogre's house


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

These are great, nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo I love them! MY favorite is the candle! but they are all great.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great stuff BD. I'm liking the hands holding the candles. Hell, I'm liking it all!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

They all look great, but i love the hands holding the candles!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice, looks wonderful!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE stuff Bone....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice start to the season. I really like the skulls on the chain.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Fantabulous props you made there BD!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

looks like a lotta great stuff BD, I really dig those candle holders, but then you knew that!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, BD. I love the candle holders!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are all really great!! I 've got to get started on some stuff. I especially like the skeltal hands holding the candles!


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

The skeleton arms holding the candles are my favs. Great job!


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Those are awesome. Love the candles.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so far behind! Those are great additions


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Iam thinking of doing some work on the hands. Darken the finger nails so they show up better and put some latex on tissue paper and roll it up to make some veins for the back of the hands and wrist area. Its hard to look at something and say "thats it, I'm done".
Thanks everybody for the kind words.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job on all 4, but the skeleton hands holding the candles is definitely my favorite!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice Work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool BD..
Hanging skulls are cool
I like you hand candle holders


----------

